# Vector HID spotlight



## radulovitch (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello all,

Where can I buy one of those Vector HID spotlights? even second hand I would be willing to pay a high price for one if I could find it.

Also would anyone know where I could buy a Surefire "the beast" flashlight used, as new they are extremely expensive....

Thank you,

CR


----------



## amaretto (Oct 20, 2009)

please contact me:
xt.amaretto (a) googlemail.com


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Instead of the Vector HID which is extremely hard to find now, I would simply recommend getting the SunForce 25 Million candlepower HID rechargeable spotlight for $90. I own both it and the Vector, and it is more powerful than the Vector (The SunForce has a more intense beam and a longer range). Plus, the SunForce might be larger than the Vector, but amazingly it is lighter weight.


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 21, 2009)

Luke warm reviews on Northern Tools site. Is it really that much better than the Vector?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 22, 2009)

In the throw tests I have done, the SunForce 25MCP beats the Vector. However, the Vector is smaller in size which can make it more convenient for storage in a vehicle or other small area. They are equally bright in terms of overall output. I think it is subjective which light is better as they both have their good points. I am just recommending the SunForce since the Vector is so hard to find. 

Another alternative would be the Stanley HID3000 $70 from Walmart. It throws almost as well as the Vector, and is just as bright.


Here is how I would explain the differences between these three lights, all of which I own:

SunForce 25MCP - Narrowest and most concentrated beam. Has a runtime of a little over 40 minutes.

Vector Power On Board - Still a very tight beam with amazing throw, and a much wider corona than the SunForce which can be extremely useful. Has a runtime of a little over 60 minutes.

Stanley HID - Broadest beam of all with a large floody corona and the widest and brightest spill. It still has great throw, even if it doesn't throw as well as the other two. Runtime is around 30 minutes.

In terms of practical use, the throw differences won't really matter. The wide beam of the Stanley HID might actually make it the most useful.

If you are able to get ahold of a Vector HID, it would certainly be a great choice and an amazing light. I am just trying to present you with some other options that might be helpful in case you are not able to get one.


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Great. Now I want all three...


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 22, 2009)

Saw a Professionals Favorite 20MCP for $60 at Advance Auto the other day. Just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger. I really need somewhere to shine/use the thing besides my 1 acre. 3 hour ride to my 176 acres and spotlights freak out the renters there for some reason.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 22, 2009)

jimmyjames said:


> Saw a Professionals Favorite 20MCP for $60 at Advance Auto the other day. Just couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger. I really need somewhere to shine/use the thing besides my 1 acre. 3 hour ride to my 176 acres and spotlights freak out the renters there for some reason.


 
I own that 20MCP light and can highly recommend it. It easily out throws both the Stanley and Vector, and is only noticeably surpassed by the SunForce and Titanium Mega Illuminator (the SunForce still being the longest throwing of all). If you decide to get that 20MCP then I think you will be very impressed, as its throwing range is easily around 1000 yards. 

It might also be another good alternative for the OP of this thread, if he is willing to consider an incandescent.

SunForce 25MCP thread: *Link*

Professional's Favorite 20+MCP thread: *Link*


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 23, 2009)

I saw somewhere in one of these threads where a guy got the 20MCP light for $30 with a coupon or something. The one I saw had a clearance sticker on it but was still $60. I think the Sunforce at NT is like $90. There is an Adv Auto in my area that shows the 17.5MCP PF light in stock for $30. I paid $25 for a 2.5MCP from Cabelas. Like my $10 1MCP Peak from Pep Boys better as far as size and form factor.


----------



## Nanomiser (Nov 2, 2009)

radulovitch said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Where can I buy one of those Vector HID spotlights? even second hand I would be willing to pay a high price for one if I could find it.
> 
> ...


 

I just saw a Vector sell on ebay for $121.79 + $19.95 S/H so they are still available on the 2nd hand market but very hard to find now. I didn't bid on this last one because I'm trying to keep the price under $100.

I called Black & Decker who now sells the Vector POB line of lights and they told me that the POB SLH100P was made exclusively for Sam's Club, but was discontinued sometime in 2008. 

Thanks to BlueBeam22 I think I'm sold on the SunForce 25MCP light so I have placed one on hold at Northern Tool before their $89.99 sales price changes.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nanomiser, I'm glad to hear you have decided to get a SunForce 25MCP for yourself and I hope you enjoy it. I think you will be very impressed by its performance and you will find it to be very useful due to its light weight.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 3, 2009)

Nanomiser said:


> I just saw a Vector sell on ebay for $121.79 + $19.95 S/H.......



As I've mentioned on more than one occasion,this time last year POB's were literally everywhere.I saw one sell on E-Bay for $23.00!!! I paid $39.95 for mine.If I had known the supply would dry up I would have bought 2 or 3 and sat on them.I could have made some interesting trades.Maybe I could have traded one to Nanomiser for one of his bezels?


----------



## Nanomiser (Nov 3, 2009)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Nanomiser, I'm glad to hear you have decided to get a SunForce 25MCP for yourself and I hope you enjoy it. I think you will be very impressed by its performance and you will find it to be very useful due to its light weight.


 

Thank you for providing such a great review of these large HID lights. It was just the thing I needed in order to make a decision. As it turns out it looks like I am ending up with the better light after all. Now I can move forward with piece of mind on my choice. 

I was looking at the Amondotech Ti & N30 for quite a while, but both the price and warmer color temp rendition were show stoppers. Based on color, power, size, weight and price this appears to be the best HID available. What ever happened to the SunForce 40MCP?

This will be my second HID torch and largest light to date. My introduction to HID lighting was the MF Warrior III K3500 which I have been very pleased with so far. Maybe one day I can add PH50 Polarion, Hellfire or Barn Burner to the collection. oo:

During my research I came across this Cabela's aluminum XPG HID light which looks very impressive for the price. Someone on the forums said it's a relabeled GP680 Scorpion HID, but I'm not sure how it compares to other lights the same size.


----------



## Nanomiser (Nov 3, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> As I've mentioned on more than one occasion,this time last year POB's were literally everywhere.I saw one sell on E-Bay for $23.00!!! I paid $39.95 for mine.If I had known the supply would dry up I would have bought 2 or 3 and sat on them.I could have made some interesting trades.Maybe I could have traded one to Nanomiser for one of his bezels?


 

I hear ya! Had I known the same thing I would bought 10 to 20 and sat on them. Sometimes I hate 20/20 hind sight :hairpull:

I heard a member scored one from Sam's Club for under $20.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nanomiser said:


> Thank you for providing such a great review of these large HID lights. It was just the thing I needed in order to make a decision. As it turns out it looks like I am ending up with the better light after all. Now I can move forward with piece of mind on my choice.
> 
> I was looking at the Amondotech Ti & N30 for quite a while, but both the price and warmer color temp rendition were show stoppers. Based on color, power, size, weight and price this appears to be the best HID available. What ever happened to the SunForce 40MCP?


 
Thank you very much, Nanomiser! Please do post your impressions of the SunForce when you get it. I estimate that it should have over 50% more visible throwing range than your Microfire K3500 Warrior III, and will be the most powerful light you have ever held.

Regarding the SunForce 40MCP, it got reports of being more of a wide angle flood light than a thrower. I think the SunForce 25MCP is now the new throw/lux-per-dollar champion as far as rechargeable metal halide HID spotlights go.


----------



## Nanomiser (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally pulled the Sunforce 25 Mil CP HID trigger today and ordered it!! 

According NT I should receive it on the Dec 24th; how appropriate  

I'll post back once I get a chance to charge it and play a little. :naughty:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 24, 2009)

Nanomiser said:


> Finally pulled the Sunforce 25 Mil CP HID trigger today and ordered it........



With POB's selling on E-Bay for $275+ this light is starting to sound like a real bargain!

With all the positive comments coming from BlueBeam22 on this light I definitely have to have one. :twothumbs


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nanomiser, thanks for the update and I hope you like your light. It would be great to hear about how you find its performance once you get to test it.

ANDREAS FERRARI, this light is certainly a top choice! Do keep in mind that it will not be brighter than your POB light, however. If you do get one then I will like to hear your opinions on it as well. I will post a beamshot comparison of it and my Power On Board HID soon.


----------



## Nanomiser (Dec 24, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> With POB's selling on E-Bay for $275+ this light is starting to sound like a real bargain!
> 
> With all the positive comments coming from BlueBeam22 on this light I definitely have to have one. :twothumbs


 

Actually getting a POB Vector for $39.95 was the real bargain. oo: Where did you find it?

Hopefully I can add to BlueBeam22 positive comments thus closing the deal for you.


----------



## Nanomiser (Dec 24, 2009)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Nanomiser, thanks for the update and I hope you like your light. It would be great to hear about how you find its performance once you get to test it.
> 
> ANDREAS FERRARI, this light is certainly a top choice! Do keep in mind that it will not be brighter than your POB light, however. If you do get one then I will like to hear your opinions on it as well. I will post a beamshot comparison of it and my Power On Board HID soon.


 
My pleasure on the update.  My next one should be complete with close ups and beam shots.  

So far it's a no show  no doubt still in shipping limbo. I'm sure I'll like allot just as long as it’s not DOA.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 24, 2009)

Nanomiser said:


> Actually getting a POB Vector for $39.95 was the real bargain. oo: Where did you find it?



I bought mine off E-Bay a year ago.It was one of those Buy-It-Now deals.I actually thought I had over paid at the time because I saw one sell for only $23.00 at auction the previous month.

Who would have thought people would be paying nearly $300 for one only a year later?

Come to think of it what if Stanley stops producing their HID spotlight.I have noticed fewer of them showing up on E-Bay auctions.This time next year people might be paying $300 for one of those.Time to start stocking up I think.


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 1, 2010)

Supply, demand and speculation are what make the economy go round and round. 

I'm still in a holding pattern :shakehead looks like Monday will be D-day. oo:


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 4, 2010)

She's home and charging! 

Instructions say it will take 20 hours so tomorrow night I'll do some playing and take pics.


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 9, 2010)

First some pics of my new *SunForce 25MCF 35W HID Spotlight*. oo:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



It's definitely a thrower! Although I'm only showing a max of 300ft here this light will easily do twice that in the right conditions. The last two pics were done using "night shot" mode as to enhance the beam. Unfortunately my camera is not a true SLR and I didn't bring a tripod so I had some problems rendering beam shots in regular mode. However, the actual beam is very visible cutting through the night sky and the spill is enormous! You can't see it here but the hot spot is on the ugly side with a very uniform geometry looking a bit more like a distorted star than a spot. I'm most impressed with the collimated beam produced enabling the tremendous throw. The huge spill is also nice for lighting up the surround area eliminating any risk of mishaps when walking around.

The weight to size ratio is very ergonomically comfortable when walking around even without the carrying strap. Basic dimensions are ~11.70"OAL X 7.25"H (Base to Handle Top) X 8.625" Bezel Dia. with a 6.875" Lens Dia which I believe is glass. The reflector is aluminum with a smooth texture; maybe an MOP finish here would have helped with the spot quality. The HID Bulb is a 12Vdc 35W Quartz Xenon. The body, bezel and bracket are all made of a durable plastic. No accessories, the weight comes in at 6.01 Lbs. User functions are straight forward with single mode on-off slider switch, AC & DC charging jacks with LED indicator, an adjustable locking position bracket, two strap loops and a handle. Upon initial fire up it does have that signature 20 or 30 second HID bulb warm up before the full power stabilizes. The majority of the slots you see on the back side of the head are in fact vents probably facilitating cooling for the reflector.

Aside from my option of the spot, this appears to be a really nice HID light with a very good build quality; I'm happy with it. :twothumbs

Thanks BlueBeam22 for the recommendation! :thumbsup:

*ANDREAS FERRARI* there you have it. So if you are still thinking about getting one you now have my recommendation as well.


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice work:twothumbs


----------



## CNR (Jan 9, 2010)

... if i could only find a good alibi... :thinking:


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Parker VH said:


> Nice work:twothumbs


 

I noticed the *POB 55W* in your signiture; did it come that way or did you mod it? 
 
If modified, what did you have to do in order to increase the bulb wattage? Surprise surprise I'm already thinking of increasing the bulb wattage on mine. :naughty:


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 10, 2010)

Nanomiser, I modded my POB with a 55W ballast and bulb purchased locally.


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SWEET! :twothumbs

I'm assuming this is the max wattage you could safely push it to? 

What effects did that have on the battery and run time?

Any ill effects from the heat?


----------



## BVH (Jan 10, 2010)

With the stock bulb, this is pretty much the safe limits of increased power. With most 55 watt kits, the "55" is the total power consumed by the ballast. You're getting about 42-43 Watts to the bulb due to ballast inefficiencies. If you can find a more powerful ballast and use an expensive GE or Philips bulb, you could further increase power at a significant cost in run time. Read about Peukerts factor/formula. The higher load you pull from a battery, the less overall capacity it will deliver. It's not just a linear decrease.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 10, 2010)

Parker VH said:


> .....I modded my POB with a 55W ballast and bulb......



Earlier this evening I was at a friends farm and pulled my stock POB out of the trunk of my car.I was able to light up a reflector at the entrance to his neighbors farm over 1500 meters away!The look on his face was priceless.

Now I think I'm going to upgrade it to 55W like Parker VH did.Maybe I can hit the same reflector from over 2000 meters.


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 10, 2010)

Nanomiser,
I replaced the SLA battery with a LiPo battery. That had to be done to make room inside for the ballast. Patriot was the one who graciously led me through this swap. In all honesty I haven't even ran the light enough since the swap to know what runtimes will be as I only fire it up occasionally. It's definitely a much lighter weight package overall.


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 11, 2010)

Very cool :thumbsup:

Patriot sounds like one of those members that make CPF such great resource for help with a DIY project. I have received help from several members over the years, just like Patriot, that have made my experience here a great one!

If you have any beam shots pics I would be very interested in seeing them. I see you have already posted pics of the mod and it looks great! A little late, but any chance that guy still has a 55W ballast/bulb available? 

Betcha that thing could double as lighthouse beacon on a stormy night. 

Thanks for sharing your project.


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 11, 2010)

Nanomiser, check out this post.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3234121#post3234121


----------



## Nanomiser (Jan 12, 2010)

Good thread! 

Thanks for the heads up. :thumbsup:

Modifying to a 55W bulb is officially on my project radar.


----------



## pinebluffbill (Jan 18, 2010)

radulovitch said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Where can I buy one of those Vector HID spotlights? even second hand I would be willing to pay a high price for one if I could find it.
> 
> ...



i am sure glad i saved my vector. i purchased it for $40. about 2 or 3 years ago on ebay. i also have a 40 million candlepower sunforce. it was brand new but factory damaged. i bought it on ebay for $50. i fixed it up and got it to work

neither one is for sale, as i am saving them.


----------

